# *-*-*-*-*-*-Ratcheted Boots or Standard Laces*-*-*-*-*-*-*



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I need help decideing on Ratcheted boots or laced boots, I just went to Zumiez today and the Manager claimed that Thirtytwo has fixed their ratchet system on a pair of their new 2010 boots, but my friends are saying i should stick to laced, WHAT SHOULD I DO??????!!!!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!


Tatsuya2092


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just go with whats most comfortable. I'm assuming the ratchets you're talking about are the BOA system cable laces with the dial. BOA is a company of its own that puts there product on others. So Thirty Two has nothing to do with the BOA Dial or cables. Placement of guides is dependent on the comany, but thats all.

Tell them this. And if you live anywhere near CO Springs, come to my store, I'll get you set-up properly.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

By ratchet, you mean Boa? Do a SEARCH.


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

Boas or Speed laces are stiffer than normal laces.

Laces also offer a better degree of being able to place pressure where you want it to be. People will claim Boa can offer similar but nothing beats how comfortable that laces can get compared. This is because there are so many crosses in laces that it stays in place better as the friction from every turn of the lace keeps them in place better.

Boas and Speedzone have fewer crosses and fewer friction points. When you flex your foot, the strands will move around and affect the pressure in certain areas. This happens to a lesser degree on laces. So when you dial in the system and go boarding, after a few runs of carving you can tell the difference when the laces shift around. But this can also be countered with stiffer boots.

There are advantages to Boa and similar systems, they can be tightened down more than laces. I don't know of anyone who has been able to tighten their laces like you can with Boa.

In the end, its something you need to try on and see for yourself. There is a reason why a lot of park riders use laces cause of the reasons I stated above. A lot of freeriders I know like Boas cause it offers a tighter fit and with stiff boots, pressure points aren't much of an issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks all, i take everyhing into consideration


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Beating a dead horse; whatever boot fits the best and is most comfortable will work. Both lacing systems are competent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had both and prefer laces easily.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had both and prefer speedlaces, regular laces tend to loosen up after several hours and i got tired of having to re-adjust them ..they feel fine when im down in the parking lot but once i do a run you realize if its too tight or too loose...speed laces takes me 10 seconds to fix..regular laces i gotta sit my ass in the snow for 10 minutes to retighten from the bottom laces...

I'd like to try some of the dual zone boa's for my next boots. IMHO i would only get BOA if it was a dual zone BOA...


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I'd like to try some of the dual zone boa's for my next boots. IMHO i would only get BOA if it was a dual zone BOA...


That's what I have and wouldn't go any other way. I have 32 Focus boa 2009 and Vans Aura 2010. The 32s are very stiff but the aura is a mid stiff boot. 

If you do go single boa someone suggested on here once that leaning forward while tightening at first will tighten the bottom of the boot more than the top. Putting this suggestion to use, I was at my local shop trying on boots and it in fact did seem to work a little. Still wouldn't buy a single boa but that is a useful trick if you have them.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

my buddy's BOA boot system broke last year. Laces for me


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

v-verb said:


> my buddy's BOA boot system broke last year. Laces for me


wow my buddy's laces broke. so no laces for me. sounds pretty dumb huh?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

absoludicrous said:


> wow my buddy's laces broke. so no laces for me. sounds pretty dumb huh?[/QUOTE
> 
> So sorry you can't comprehend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually you can fix them if you are not completely retarded. It's just a dial and a cable. Fairly easy to replace especially when they give you the tools when you buy boa boots; at least they did with me.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Actually you can fix them if you are not completely retarded. It's just a dial and a cable. Fairly easy to replace especially when they give you the tools when you buy boa boots; at least they did with me.


Cool - a reasonable answer. 

Not sure why they didn't fix his boot then. Anyhow I think the BOA system could be great but I'll wait til my boots need replacing before I check them out again


----------

